# My GALACTICA



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hi fellows,

I can`t post a whole buildup article because this model will be printed in a german modeling magazine, but I`M allowed to show some "teaser pictures" of my built GALACTICA (thanks, Frank and Dave!).

I used the Paragrafix PE-set (thanks, Paul!) as well as a special version of the Accreation Models decals (I asked for a MUCH lighter variant than the usual ones because I was out for a very, VERY subtle paneling effect). Colors used: Games Workshop Codex Grey for the ribebd areas, Fortress Grey + dark grey oilcolor wash + decals for the armour plating) and Bolt Gun metal drybrushing on the ribs themselve:





































Here a comparison shot between the 3 gun variants: Front Timeslip Resin, back Paragrafix PE, front right kit parts: 











Best regards from Germany
Marco


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I'm using THAT as a reference!

Wicked awesome!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Magesblood said:


> I'm using THAT as a reference!
> 
> Wicked awesome!


Uh, what a praise! Thanks!! 

By the way, the "landing bay garage lights" were done with red pastel chalk.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

sorry. "wicked" is a regional term that is the antithesis of what the word means.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Magesblood said:


> sorry. "wicked" is a regional term that is the antithesis of what the word means.


I know. I really feel honoured by your praise, that was what I meant.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent. 

As you mentioned nice, suble weathering and panelling. I like the use of the pastels for the lighting of the hangar recesses.


----------



## Battletweety (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow this is very nice, I hadn't been tempted to buy a galactica so far, but you've just given me cause to reconsider. Thats a superb rendition - well done!

BT


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is superb, Marco! 

I'll have to purchase a copy of the magazine when it hits the shelves if those are just the "teaser" photos!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> That is superb, Marco!
> 
> I'll have to purchase a copy of the magazine when it hits the shelves if those are just the "teaser" photos!


Well, Paul, I owe you one, so I`ll get you a copy when the article is published.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you very much, Marco ... but ONLY if your publisher supplies it. I know what these articles pay, and I don't want you to have to pay for the issue.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Marko, she's beautiful. But ..... something looks different about this one ... did you build up 2 kits?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

ryoga said:


> did you build up 2 kits?


No - and those are the first pictures I posted from my Galactica. Maybe you`re mixing up something here?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> I'm using THAT as a reference!
> 
> Wicked awesome!


Ditto :thumbsup:

I'm book marking it now 

She looks stunning.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Marco Scheloske said:


> No - and those are the first pictures I posted from my Galactica. Maybe you`re mixing up something here?


Erm .. ok, just thought I remembered seeing one with all those minute details and panel lines added in here and there. Those were really amazing work. My bad


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great looking Battlestar. The effects just seem perfect, they blend right in correctly and show everything without being overwhelming at all. I guess that means when I open my box I am going to have to pick up those extras to do it right. And as others said, yours will be a model to build to.

Bob K.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Thanks! 

Just keep in mind that if you like to get the same look for yours you should contact Accreation Models and ask for a lighter set of decals. The one on the website (= their original version) has more contrast and is darker than my one.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

how did you get the head to sit so flush to the rest of the hull? I'm about to start and I'm wondering how to do it.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

James Tiberius said:


> how did you get the head to sit so flush to the rest of the hull? I'm about to start and I'm wondering how to do it.


I sanded away a bit of the "teeth" between the upper and lower "jaw".


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really one of the best! Great job.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Really one of the best! Great job.


That's what I like about Marko's work, he sets the standard :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

ryoga said:


> That's what I like about Marko's work, he sets the standard :thumbsup:


Oh wow... 

Thanks a lot for that!


----------

